
How CSS3 hyphenation works in different browsers. - tambourine_man
http://code.google.com/p/hyphenator/wiki/en_CSS3Hyphenation
======
gallaghersean
Finally! But of course IE doesn't support it. And I'm surprised Chrome
doesn't.

